# The movie 'War'....



## AceHBK (Sep 22, 2007)

Ok I just got done watching the movie War with Jet Li and I am seriously confused about the ending.  I am str8 lost.  Can someone please help me explain the ending?


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm sure there are folks that haven't seen it yet (myself included), lets be careful of spoilers...


----------



## AceHBK (Sep 23, 2007)

oh of course....

Trust me....don't waste ya time on the movie.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 23, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> oh of course....
> 
> Trust me....don't waste ya time on the movie.



I agree entirely with this statement.  I saw this movie the weekend it came out with great anticipation, and honestly, I wasn't impressed at all.  I had to come home and watch the first 3 Once Upon a Time in China just to save Jet Li some respect and credability in my eyes.


----------



## Guro Harold (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the warning!

I was wondering why there was no "buzz" about this movie.


----------



## Brian Jones (Sep 24, 2007)

SPOILER ALERT!!!! If you  haven't see WAR and intend to, please read no further

OK, I will try to explain what happened at the end. Jason Stratham's partner ( I forget the character's name) kills "Rouge" during the attack on his family.  In order to find out who set him up in the first place he fakes his own death and takes on the identity of "Rouge", He has a plastic surgeon to give him a new face and voice so now he is Jet Li. It turns out that his partner, Jasom Stratham had been the informant all along. Stratham has been pursuing the assassin a way of doing penance for his involvment in the crime.  
   At the end Jet Li reveals his true identity and Stratham takes a bullet for him, dying in the process.
  I hope that helps


----------



## arnisador (Sep 24, 2007)

Not a good film.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 24, 2007)

SPOILER WARNING SPOILER WARNING!!!!!!!!!!

What I didn't understand, and what I know some others didn't understand was: did they ever explain why Statham's character began working for the bad guys?  I mean granted by this part of the movie all I could think about was going home, but, I did my best to pay attention.​


----------



## Brian Jones (Sep 25, 2007)

They sort of explain it.  Early on Statham's charcteris having a covnersation with his wife and he alludes to all the sacrifices he has made to provide for her and their son. I took this to mean the informing he has done. And I agree with everyone else, it wasn't a good movie. I expected better.
Brian Jones


----------



## AceHBK (Sep 26, 2007)

Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu said:


> What I didn't understand, and what I know some others didn't understand was: did they ever explain why Statham's character began working for the bad guys?



It would have been nice if they was more clear about it.
Yea that part would have helped a WHOLE lot.​


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Sep 26, 2007)

Well from what I've ready and understood, this movie is supposed to be the first in a trilogy.  Now, the movie didn't do all that well rating or money wise, so I'm not sure whether or not they'll even bother pursuing the sequels or not.  But what I'm wondering is if they intentionally left certain question marks ie. Statham's betrayal to explore in the sequels.  Unless I get a huge apology for the first one I wouldn't be going to see the second or third one...​


----------

